# little koi plakat.



## Hunley the Betta (Jun 6, 2017)

I've had Hunley a year now. 

Went to the store one day and saw him, next time we went we saw him again!
Third time we got him!😃

Since then he has turned into a koi plakat!😱

He has a message for you!


Hi my name is Hunley. I was shipt to a petstore in North Carolina, the ride was very bumpy.😢
Then I was shook all around, and put into a small cup.
I sat there for one or two months.😡
And then I saw him. He was walking down the aisle towards me. He picked me up and the water splashed all around me.
Back then I was almost clear I was so thin. The same thing happened 2 or 3 times.
And then one day instead of putting me back down. He carried me to the front of the store, where I got checked out!
Then he carried me to the car, and put my cup in soft things so I wouldn't splash as bad.😊
I've lived the whole year in a 10 gallon tank! I live a wonderful 79 degrees, most of the time.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Welcome Hunley!  

That is a cute story from his point of view.


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Lovely story. do you have any pictures of yourself Hunley?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunley the Betta (Jun 6, 2017)

Here's a picture of me, I'm in my log. Or did you mean my owner?


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Welcome to the forum Hunley! I loved the story of his journey home. He is a lucky boy to have such a nice new home. Can't wait to read more about him


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

Hunley the Betta said:


> Here's a picture of me, I'm in my log. Or did you mean my owner?




I meant you Hunley

I like your log, it seems like you like it too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunley the Betta (Jun 6, 2017)

Everyday objects can go into your aquarium! Look at the quartz rocks, made into a quartz cave!
This is in Hunley>s tank.


----------



## Hunley the Betta (Jun 6, 2017)

I just rearranged hunley's tank!


----------



## Hunley the Betta (Jun 6, 2017)

you won't have to wait too long! cuz I just posted two more.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Those decorations look great! Lots to explore and keep a plakat entertained! When you grow up are you going to keep bettas?  loooooots of bettas?


----------



## Hunley the Betta (Jun 6, 2017)

I hope not!;-)


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Hahahahaha! Just keep hanging around bettafish.com my dear. You will become OBSESSED. Bwhahahahaha


----------



## Hunley the Betta (Jun 6, 2017)

We'll see about that! And Hunley's original name was Titanic! Because back then he was down and spirits and always sank to the bottom. But after he did it three times he became Huuuunley!


----------



## Hunley the Betta (Jun 6, 2017)

Everybody that reads this, needs to make a request at the local pet store for at least a shiny pebble in the betta cups. If not that bigger cups! I'm going to do it to. So help the bettas and me!?


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

Good idea! A plant clipping would be nice, too.


----------



## Hunley the Betta (Jun 6, 2017)

Lady Red had babies! this one's name is Vesuvius he is mine.


----------



## Hunley the Betta (Jun 6, 2017)

Sadist said:


> Good idea! A plant clipping would be nice, too.


Good idea I'll ask for that too!


----------

